

Startups Should Not Be Scared of Big Companies - dailyview
http://bluberry.co/blog/startups-should-not-be-scared-of-big-companies/

======
shill
Facebook Deals has been relaunched as Facebook Offers. They aren't giving up
on that one.

------
ryanherman
I think start ups pave the way for initiative products. Start ups don't have
to deal with the public sector of large companies getting shareholder approval
to move quickly on decisions. This really puts large companies at a
disadvantage to start ups. BUT, the one key element that gives big companies
the edge is an abundance of capital. Its a cat and mouse game.

